# Prescription cycling sunglasses advice?



## jason124

For those that ride with prescription cycling sunglasses, do you get them from your local optometrist or through a website? I am currently using a pair of Performance Procyon cycling glasses with the prescription insert but my dark tint lens broke. Being that they are discontinued, I haven't found replacement lenses and only have the clear and amber lens now.

I tried using contacts combined with a new pair of Performance branded cycling glasses, but my eyes get extremely irritated. My optometrist only carries basic and "conventional" sunglass frames. Would like to find a new pair of sunglasses that can take prescription inserts as well as interchangeable lenses.


----------



## chudak

I usually buy locally from a sunglass store specifically with my prescription in hand. My optometrist has a horrible selection of sports sunglasses.

My last pair I got through SportsRX (who is here in San Diego) and I went into the store in person. However I understand that they have great online customer service. In my case, the glasses I thought I wanted didn't fit my face very well so the trip into the store was worth it as I tried on about a dozen pairs with lots of suggestions by the guy working with me. I ended up with a great pair I would never have bought on my own.

Prescription Sunglasses, Rx Goggles & Glasses Online | SportRx


----------



## Oxtox

bought Rudy Project frames on ebay, took them to my opto and had Rx polarized no-line bifocal lenses made (they actually farmed the work out to a lab in AZ).

cost a bit, but so very worth it.


----------



## Peter P.

I bought my prescription bifocals from Sports Optical. Since I chose Oakley Half Jackets, which use interchangeable lenses, I imagine you could do the same but that would be very expensive.

Sounds like you want prescription sunglass INSERTS which sit behind the interchangeable lens. I would imagine you could get that style from Sports Optical as well.

Sports Optical took the prescription from my optometrist and did a perfect job. Also, most shops, including my optometrist and Sports Optical, give you 1 free redo on the prescription if they don't work right, so there's some guarantee if you don't like the first attempt.

My experience has been it's crucial to find a frame that fits well. I originally ordered Oakley Flak Jackets but they were too big for my face and kept slipping down. Since it was the frame that didn't fit and not the prescription, I negotiated a trade of sorts with Sports Optical and switch to the smaller Oakley Half Jackets. A much better fit for my small head. What I'm trying to say here is to FIRST find a cycling frame that fits AND can be adapted to lens inserts, THEN order a prescription version.

My optometrist did not perform such a service for sports specific glasses, which is why I chose Sports Optical over the internet.


----------



## Upnorth

Find an Optometrist that is an Oakley dealer, not cheap but worth every cent.


----------



## jason124

Peter P. said:


> I bought my prescription bifocals from Sports Optical. Since I chose Oakley Half Jackets, which use interchangeable lenses, I imagine you could do the same but that would be very expensive.
> 
> Sounds like you want prescription sunglass INSERTS which sit behind the interchangeable lens. I would imagine you could get that style from Sports Optical as well.
> 
> Sports Optical took the prescription from my optometrist and did a perfect job. Also, most shops, including my optometrist and Sports Optical, give you 1 free redo on the prescription if they don't work right, so there's some guarantee if you don't like the first attempt.
> 
> My experience has been it's crucial to find a frame that fits well. I originally ordered Oakley Flak Jackets but they were too big for my face and kept slipping down. Since it was the frame that didn't fit and not the prescription, I negotiated a trade of sorts with Sports Optical and switch to the smaller Oakley Half Jackets. A much better fit for my small head. What I'm trying to say here is to FIRST find a cycling frame that fits AND can be adapted to lens inserts, THEN order a prescription version.
> 
> My optometrist did not perform such a service for sports specific glasses, which is why I chose Sports Optical over the internet.



Thanks Peter, I did a bit more research after posting and found out inserts were the right term for what I wanted. 

The other issue I have is indeed fitment. Hence I wasn't sure about ordering online even though my optometrist does not carry sport sunglasses.



Upnorth said:


> Find an Optometrist that is an Oakley dealer, not cheap but worth every cent.


Upnorth, thanks for the suggestion, I will keep this in mind as well.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT

Oxtox said:


> bought Rudy Project frames on ebay, took them to my opto and had Rx polarized no-line bifocal lenses made (they actually farmed the work out to a lab in AZ).
> 
> cost a bit, but so very worth it.


+1 on the Rudy Projects, I dealt with a optometrist who was a Rudy provider. You can also work with them Directly Rudy Project North America - Official Site

I have been using these for years now, with the insert but with a razor blue lensRydon Racing White Gloss With Multilaser Orange & Racing Red Lenses


----------



## looigi

I went to an optometrist that was a Rudy Project dealer but wound up ordering a different brand frames through him. He ordered three different frames that I selected for me to chose between.


----------



## jason124

Quick check of the authorized dealers in my area, found 2 Rudy Project dealers. Now that I think about it, my optometrist doesn't do glasses in house. This can work out!


----------



## Migen21

FWIW, lenscrafters can order custom lenses for Oakley sunglasses. I have three sets of lenses from them. Clear, Persimmon, and Gray. 

All just basic lenses. Nothing fancy. But they do the job.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridingred

Rudy Projects from Sportrx.com. Great customer service and very competitive pricing.


----------



## DaveG

jason124 said:


> For those that ride with prescription cycling sunglasses, do you get them from your local optometrist or through a website? I am currently using a pair of Performance Procyon cycling glasses with the prescription insert but my dark tint lens broke. Being that they are discontinued, I haven't found replacement lenses and only have the clear and amber lens now.
> 
> I tried using contacts combined with a new pair of Performance branded cycling glasses, but my eyes get extremely irritated. My optometrist only carries basic and "conventional" sunglass frames. Would like to find a new pair of sunglasses that can take prescription inserts as well as interchangeable lenses.


I've been using Bolle Parole glasses with a separate insert the last 15 years or so. I take the insert to my regular optometrist and they fit them there. My prescription is too high for something like the single lens Oakleys


----------



## TmB123

I bought my Oakleys online (much cheaper that way) and then took them to my local optometrist who deal with Oakley. They sent them off with my prescription to have some Oakley Digital lenses fitted, and they have been fantastic. (Claimed the lenses on my health insurance)


----------



## Oh My Sack!

If you have vision insurance, find an Optometrist that is a dealer in the choice of glasses you prefer. I just sought out a local Optometrist/Oakley dealer as my optometrist didn't have anything but really crappy sport frames. SportRX.com is hella-expensive and does nothing with insurance and if you're buying frames and lenses, in the case of Oakleys, they charge you full pop for the complete glasses and they keep the original non-Rx lenses. It was going to cost me $550 for Oakleys through them as they are "out of network" for VSP Insurance. I bought my Oakleys through Art's Cyclery and used them without Rx for a month or 2. I was due for just lenses this year so going through a "in-network" dealer, I got digital progressive Trail Prizm tint lenses built by Oakley for $280 out of pocket with a $440 total cost.


----------



## mmbuckwa

I just ordered oakley prescription sunglasses from Prescription Sports Sunglasses, Motorcycle Sunglasses & Ski Goggles. First time for me and will post on how it works out. I got new frames and lenses, but my insurance only covers one prescription per year and I used it for my regular glasses, so ended up paying $439 for polarized flak jacket xlj.


----------



## Oh My Sack!

mmbuckwa said:


> I just ordered oakley prescription sunglasses from Prescription Sports Sunglasses, Motorcycle Sunglasses & Ski Goggles. First time for me and will post on how it works out. I got new frames and lenses, but my insurance only covers one prescription per year and I used it for my regular glasses, so ended up paying $439 for polarized flak jacket xlj.


Hey...if you can use a set of non Rx Prizm Trail lenses in brand new condition for the Flak Jacket XLJ, I'm selling a set on Pinkbike for $40 shipped! lol! Prizm Trail is awesome!


----------



## jason124

Oh My Sack! said:


> If you have vision insurance, find an Optometrist that is a dealer in the choice of glasses you prefer. I just sought out a local Optometrist/Oakley dealer as my optometrist didn't have anything but really crappy sport frames. SportRX.com is hella-expensive and does nothing with insurance and if you're buying frames and lenses, in the case of Oakleys, they charge you full pop for the complete glasses and they keep the original non-Rx lenses. It was going to cost me $550 for Oakleys through them as they are "out of network" for VSP Insurance. I bought my Oakleys through Art's Cyclery and used them without Rx for a month or 2. I was due for just lenses this year so going through a "in-network" dealer, I got digital progressive Trail Prizm tint lenses built by Oakley for $280 out of pocket with a $440 total cost.


While I do have vision insurance, I have the same limitation as most, which is one prescription per year. I'm coming up on year 2 with my glasses and if I do not need a new prescription, I will use it toward sunglasses.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead

Oxtox said:


> bought Rudy Project frames on ebay, took them to my opto and had Rx polarized no-line bifocal lenses made (they actually farmed the work out to a lab in AZ).
> 
> cost a bit, but so very worth it.


I did this too. Since I ride early in the morning when it transitions from dark to bright morning sun, I went with photochromatic lenses.

If you need glasses for reading get no-line bifocals. I tried to save $100 first time around and went with long distance vision only and regretted it immediately.

Polarized lenses may play havoc trying to see your bike computer.


----------



## jason124

Blue CheeseHead said:


> Polarized lenses may play havoc trying to see your bike computer.


As funny as you will look, rotating the sunglass lens 90 degrees to the screen will resolve it.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead

jason124 said:


> As funny as you will look, rotating the sunglass lens 90 degrees to the screen will resolve it.


...or just mount your computer 90 degrees rotated and learn to read it that way.


----------



## bigjohnla

I use industrial safety sunglasses. They are not polarized and are a lot better than the prescription bifocal sunglasses I had been using while riding. I pretty much acquired these by accident. I am an industrial instrumentation designer and had to borrow a pair of glasses when I went on plant visit and left mine back at the office. No distortion when reading the bike computer, scratch resistant and look good. The pair I have are +1.50 readers. Work great for me. Obviously, won't work for everybody.


----------



## jamesh75

I got mine from SportRX. Great prices and great service. I had an issue when I bought my first pair. My vision was very blurred when wearing them. They determined that my prescription didn't work with the more curved lenses. They recommended different frames that didn't have such curved lenses. They did the exchange quickly. I'll be buying from them again when my prescription changes.


----------



## mmbuckwa

mmbuckwa said:


> I just ordered oakley prescription sunglasses from Prescription Sports Sunglasses, Motorcycle Sunglasses & Ski Goggles. First time for me and will post on how it works out. I got new frames and lenses, but my insurance only covers one prescription per year and I used it for my regular glasses, so ended up paying $439 for polarized flak jacket xlj.


I just received my oakley flak jackets. Everything is fine but the stock, non-prescription lenses were not included with the prescription ones. Is that normal? I sent an email last night but wondered if anyone else has ordered from them and if they received the stock lenses.


----------



## cnardone

Unfortunately from what I understand, this is totally normal.


----------



## Oh My Sack!

It's part of the "screwing" you get by going with those online sites and one of the reasons I didn't go with SportRX because they do the same. You pay FULL POP RETAIL for the complete glasses but don't get "complete glasses". I bought my Flak Jackets at Art's Cyclery on a discount and then did the Rx thing so I can sell my lenses to recoup a bit of my out-of-pocket. You can buy just the frame for about $80. You'll be able to find the lenses you didn't get for sale on ebaY I'd bet. :lol:


----------



## greatestalltime

Oakley Oakley and only Oakley. They've been around forever for a reason and never disappoint.


----------



## timeless

I personally have been using a pair of maji Jim's and am on my 2nd pair that I got from my optometrist. They have been great. 
My optometrist is like a lot of the smaller office and will not carry any Luxottica brand. She sold Oakley up until Luxottica bought them out. 



Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Migen21

I've been a dedicated Oakely Half Jacket user for a long time (probably since they came out). I have always used non-polarized med-dark gray lenses in them. 

The frames I have are getting tired, and the lenses a bit scratched up after a couple of years of daily use, so I decided to use my employer vision plan (VSP) to pick up something new.

I went to a couple of places and tried on different wrap around style glasses with prescription options. My requirements were modern 'transition' style, clear to med-dark gray lenses, non-polarized. I was open minded to brand and model, as Oakley doesn't make the original half-jacket any more, and I don't like the newer half-jacket 2.0 of flak-jacket 2.0 as much (wider/thicker temples, etc...).

I decided on a pair of older style Oakley Bottle Rockets in black. They fit me really well, and the lens on these is similar to my beloved half-jacket, but slightly larger for better coverage (I have a large head  ).










I found that Lenscrafters accepted my vision plan and discounted the frames heavily. I got the lenses I wanted at a pretty nice discount too. I paid a total of $300 for the frame, lenses with all of my desired features plus the anti-scratch coating and 1 year of damage replacement (sadly, it's not loss/theft replacement). 

I'm really looking forward to having transition lenses, as being a commuter, especially in late fall and early spring, find myself riding at dawn/dusk light conditions, and I won't have to carry two pairs of glasses. It's my first pair of Transitions. I have my fingers crossed that I'll love them (Lenscrafters has a 30 day satisfaction guarantee - I can exchange them for a different lens style during that time).


----------



## eyebob

*I'm an optometrist......would recommend Costa.s)*

This a good thread, with some pretty good advice. Look into Costa. More and more private practices are carrying them and their optics, specifically their prescription optics are phenominal. I have a pair that I put some Essilor lenses into with my Rx (not theirs) and the quality wasn't as good as Costa's own in-house brand. 
RMT



Migen21 said:


> I've been a dedicated Oakely Half Jacket user for a long time (probably since they came out). I have always used non-polarized med-dark gray lenses in them.
> 
> The frames I have are getting tired, and the lenses a bit scratched up after a couple of years of daily use, so I decided to use my employer vision plan (VSP) to pick up something new.
> 
> I went to a couple of places and tried on different wrap around style glasses with prescription options. My requirements were modern 'transition' style, clear to med-dark gray lenses, non-polarized. I was open minded to brand and model, as Oakley doesn't make the original half-jacket any more, and I don't like the newer half-jacket 2.0 of flak-jacket 2.0 as much (wider/thicker temples, etc...).
> 
> I decided on a pair of older style Oakley Bottle Rockets in black. They fit me really well, and the lens on these is similar to my beloved half-jacket, but slightly larger for better coverage (I have a large head  ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found that Lenscrafters accepted my vision plan and discounted the frames heavily. I got the lenses I wanted at a pretty nice discount too. I paid a total of $300 for the frame, lenses with all of my desired features plus the anti-scratch coating and 1 year of damage replacement (sadly, it's not loss/theft replacement).
> 
> I'm really looking forward to having transition lenses, as being a commuter, especially in late fall and early spring, find myself riding at dawn/dusk light conditions, and I won't have to carry two pairs of glasses. It's my first pair of Transitions. I have my fingers crossed that I'll love them (Lenscrafters has a 30 day satisfaction guarantee - I can exchange them for a different lens style during that time).


----------



## KeithNorCal

I'm on a pretty tight budget these days so earlier this year I bought a pair of prescription sport glasses from zennioptical.com for a ridiculously low price. While they may not compare with Oakley, for the price I've been very satisfied.


----------

